# English Speaking mechanic Lagos



## minusnothing (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I had a search to no avail - I need a mechanic that can help me swap my headlights and taillights on my vehicle so I can begin the importation process.
A bit of re-wiring may be necessary too, for fog and reverse lights.

Based in Lagos but can travel.

Thanks,
MN


----------

